# fsck inode check failed v12.2



## dalpets (May 22, 2021)

When I run fsck (in journal mode) resulting from a login failure I receive an error message inode check-hash failed I=1116395 size=6109 OWNER=root MODE=100644 size=6109. This entry repeats without correction.
At the same time the system complains  "ugen 0.4 < Pixart Microsoft USB optical mouse at usb 0 (disconnected) The mouse originally was frozen on the desktop and is actually connected, perhaps now on a different usb port.
Help to resolve the problem would be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2021)

dalpets said:


> When I run fsck (in journal mode) resulting from a login failure I receive an error message inode check-hash failed I=1116395 size=6109 OWNER=root MODE=100644 size=6109. This entry repeats without correction.


Boot to single user mode, then run fsck(8) there. fsck(8) cannot fix issues on a filesytem that's mounted read/write. It needs to be unmounted or mounted read-only.


----------

